# [SOLVED] Help Regarding PC Sound output !



## TheMost (Aug 11, 2011)

I started this one *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/143415-need-good-led-tv.html

But it will take some more time - 2 weeks or so ..

With these Kind'a TV's, they give 2.1 speakers (If i was right)
Is these Kind'a speakers good ?? Or i have to buy another home theater system - Ready to spend another 10-15 K??

My dad bought a TeKNiKS 5.1 home theater system long back - May be 6 years before .... ( Those Big Sized amplifier and big speakers )

*img69.imageshack.us/img69/3014/11082011261.th.jpg
*img30.imageshack.us/img30/4929/11082011263.th.jpg
*img543.imageshack.us/img543/619/11082011264.th.jpg
*img155.imageshack.us/img155/2720/11082011265.th.jpg


I tried connecting ma PC to this one and i see only 2 speakers in realtek sound manager 

*img18.imageshack.us/img18/9541/unledjcm.png

I Know nothing about hardware ..
Should i buy an Sound card for 5.1 ??

Help ya 

( I am planning to Dispose this old 5.1 - Am i right ?? )


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Help Regarding PC Sound output !*

U can change to 5.1 in the speaker configuration since it is Realtek HD it is minimum 5.1
also enable the speaker fill option to get 5.1 output


----------



## TheMost (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Help Regarding PC Sound output !*



mithun_mrg said:


> U can change to 5.1 in the speaker configuration since it is Realtek HD it is minimum 5.1
> also enable the speaker fill option to get 5.1 output



How do i do that ?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Help Regarding PC Sound output !*

click on the drop down icon beside the stereo there u will find it but i see that option is faded/deactivated what Motherboard u have

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6080/6032012038_97cc4bd0e3.jpg
configurationb by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


----------



## TheMost (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Help Regarding PC Sound output !*

*img18.imageshack.us/img18/9541/unledjcm.png

FADED --
So i gotta buy a sound card ???

I have DQ35MP
Edit : I don't see such colored holes in ma PC/amplifier 
Just Left-Right


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Help Regarding PC Sound output !*

So any way ur amplifier supports only 2 channel input which it converts into 5.1  try connecting it to ur PC & see


----------



## TheMost (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Help Regarding PC Sound output !*

Ok leave this amplifier bro - In future if i buy an 5.1 with HDTV - I gotta buy a sound card ??


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Help Regarding PC Sound output !*

u can get this card available at prime @3K
Auzentech, Inc. : X-Raider 7.1 : World First soundcards for Music, HTPC, and Gaming.
or an Audigy value @1.7K

BTW i just saw ur board uses crappy RealTek ALC268-GR audio codec which supports 2+2 channel audio only i.e 2 front & 2 back so that was the reason of Faded


----------



## TheMost (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Help Regarding PC Sound output !*



mithun_mrg said:


> u can get this card available at prime @3K
> Auzentech, Inc. : X-Raider 7.1 : World First soundcards for Music, HTPC, and Gaming.
> or an Audigy value @1.7K
> 
> BTW i just saw ur board uses crappy RealTek ALC268-GR audio codec which supports 2+2 channel audio only i.e 2 front & 2 back so that was the reason of Faded



Tnx bro --
I will upgrade the sound card when i buy the TV ...
Tnx again ...

*[SOLVED]*


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 11, 2011)

U r welcome mate


----------

